# ISO help/feedback on stove top griddle



## Helen in MN (Jun 9, 2008)

Greetings- I am a newbie and have a question.
Due to a fire which destroyed my kitchen- no one was hurt, just our house- I have had to buy all new kitchen "stuff" and appliances.
We settled on a Bosch stove (electric) with a smooth top. It does have the two burners which can be turned on together for the stove top griddle.
It sounds intriguing, but my question is, is it worth buying the griddle?
And do they really work on the smooth top surfaces? (they show them sitting on the stove top in the stores.) I bought Calphalon cookware, and they have a griddle in the same style. I am wondering if it is worth the expense. I have had in the past an electric griddle that I used quite often (kids still at home).
Any insight is appreciated.

Thanks in advance,
Helen in MN


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi, Helen.  Welcome to DC.

I'd check with the instruction manual as some stoves don't recommend a two burner griddle.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 10, 2008)

Helen, I also have a Bosch range, but it is gas, so there is really no comparison,  I realize.  I just wanted to put in a plug for the stove top griddle, if it would work for you. My stove is 6 burners, and I have the option of leaving the griddle in place over the middle two burners. I leave it there all the time and use it constantly. Of course, I cook alot of tortillas, quesadillas, etc, but it is also good for pancakes, french toast, grilled sandwiches and other yummy things. It is a very heavy cast iron and is now well-seasoned, so it is a valuable addition to my kitchen.


----------



## JillBurgh (Jun 10, 2008)

I think the griddle is such a nice touch. There are so many times that I would use a griddle instead of taking out my "everyday" pan. Plus, if you have a griddle, I bet you'll just _look _for things to make on it!

Good luck!


----------



## Helen in MN (Jun 10, 2008)

Thank you for your insights. I am just wondering if the heavy metal of the griddle will damage the smooth top of the stove. I would use it quite often, but don't want to harm the new stovetop.
Helen in MN


----------



## jennyema (Jun 10, 2008)

MexicoKaren said:


> is now well-seasoned, so it is a valuable addition to my kitchen.


 

I agree.  I have an AllClad nonstick aluminum griddle that goes over 2 burners on my ceramic top electric stove and it is a handy item to own.


----------



## Elf (Jun 11, 2008)

From my experience cast iron is the way to go, even heat distribution, don't know if cast iron would scratch the top, you might be better off buying an electric griddle. They are fairly cheap, $20 to 30 in K-Mart, Wal-Mart type stores. I bought a Presto last year, works great, easy clean up, in fact they say you can put it in the dishwasher, but I don't. Hope this helps, Good Luck.


----------



## gadzooks (Jun 11, 2008)

I have two cast iron griddles. One for the stovetop indoors (gas, cheap stove, I rent), and one that fits the small bbq. I use them frequently, and love them.


----------

